# Verkaufe PG730 u. noch mehr



## Data2 (20 Juli 2008)

*Also, ich habe folgendes anzubieten:*

*1 Programmiergerät* Typ: „PG730 LCD, ca. 18 Jahre alt.
Das Gerät ist in Ordnung und funktionierte bis jetzt einwandfrei(getestet im Mai2008)
Enthalten sind, Disketten Laufwerk, Festplatte (ca. 105MB), Einschub für EPROM.
Betriebssystem Flexos, die Lithium Batterie wurde im Mai 2008 von mir gewechselt.
*1 Tasche *für das PG730, sowie diverse Kabel z.B. vom PG. . . zur CPU usw.
*8 BUSMODULE Sockel, *6ES5 700-8MA11
*2 Analog Input, *4x4. . . 20mA 6ES5 464-8ME11
*1 Analog Output, *2x4. . . 20mA 6ES5 470-8MC12
1 *S5 100U CPU102*, 6ES5 102-8MA02
*1 EPROM 16Kx8BIT*, 6ES5 375-OLA21
*7 Digital Output *8x24VDC/0,5A, 6ES5 441-8MA11
*4 Interface Module, *6ES5 316-8MA12
*1 Kabel Sub-D 15* Polig 40cm lang Typ: 6ES5 712-8AF00
*6 Digital Input, *8x24VDC 6ES5 431-8MA11
*INFO:*
Die Module sind gebraucht und ich gehe davon aus, dass sie funktionieren, jedenfalls taten sie es.
Es waren noch mehr Module vorhanden, die ich aber in letzter Zeit an Freunde und Bekannte abgegeben bzw. verkauft habe, so dass nur noch dieser Rest übriggeblieben ist.
Ich gebe das „S5“ Hobby auf, da ich es Beruflich und auch Gesundheitlich, sowie zeitlich nicht mehr schaffe, mich um meine „S5“ zu kümmern. Schade, da ich mir die oben angegebenen Module über verschiedene Anbieter und über Freunden über Jahre zusammen gekauft habe. Das PG730 ist mein Eigentum und hat mir immer gute Dienste geleistet. Handbücher, soweit vorhanden, packe ich dabei. Leider habe ich seit Jahren nichts mehr mit „S5“ gemacht, so dass ich sozusagen, „Raus“ bin. Ich verkaufe an den Meistbietenden. Die Portokosten gehen zu Lasten des Käufers.
*ROFL*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Juli 2008)

Data2 schrieb:


> *,* Ich verkaufe an den Meistbietenden. Die Portokosten gehen zu Lasten des Käufers.
> *ROFL*


 ^^^^ was gibt es da zu lachen ?????


Sind wir hier bei EBAY ???? Also dann biete ich mal 1 Euro aber nur wenn die Protokosten nicht mehr als 6.90 Euro (für ein vers. Paket betragen)
*ROFL*


----------



## Data2 (20 Juli 2008)

Meine Güte, das wir nicht bei EBay sind weiss ich auch. 

War vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt. Aber ich denke, das man alles zusammen mit 950Euro gut beraten ist, zumal das Programmiergerät so wohl nicht mehr zu bekommen ist.







!Wer nie fragt ist nie schlauer
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ,
als der, der immer fragt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also immer schön fragen


----------



## lorenz2512 (20 Juli 2008)

hallo,
950€ *ROFL*, also das sind wunschvorstellungen. wenn du 200 dafür bekommst hast du glück gehabt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Juli 2008)

Data2 schrieb:


> ,..... zumal das Programmiergerät so wohl nicht mehr zu bekommen ist.


 

Da hast du sicher recht... ABER wer braucht so ein Gerät noch ??? Wenn ich mal S5 programmieren muss starte ich das Programm unter Windows.... und irgendwo hab ich auch nen externen Eprombrenner rumfliegen....  Ich wünsch Dir aber trotzdem viel Glück...


----------



## vierlagig (20 Juli 2008)

lipperlandstern schrieb:


> also Dann Biete Ich Mal 1 Euro



+-----+
|2,98€|
+--+--+
...|
...|


----------



## Rudi (20 Juli 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> +-----+
> |2,98€|
> +--+--+
> ...|
> ...|



+-----+
|6,98€|
+--+--+
...|
...|


----------



## himbeergeist (20 Juli 2008)

rudi schrieb:


> +-----+
> |6,98€|
> +--+--+
> ...|
> ...|


 
+-----+
|7,98€|
+--+--+
...|
...|


----------



## vierlagig (20 Juli 2008)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> +-----+
> |7,98€|
> +--+--+
> ...|
> ...|



+-----+
|9,44€|
+--+--+
...|
.|


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Juli 2008)

+-----+
|14,22€|
+--+--+
...|
.|


----------



## vierlagig (20 Juli 2008)

+-----+
|15,-€|
+--+--+
...|
.|


----------



## Rudi (20 Juli 2008)

+-----+
|17,98?|
+--+--+
...|
...|


----------



## zotos (20 Juli 2008)

+-------+
|17,99 €|
+---+---+
....|man muss man bescheuert sein hier mit zu bieten ;o) 
....|


----------



## vierlagig (20 Juli 2008)

da hat die zaubertinte zugeschlagen *ACK* ...aber es macht irgendwie doch spaß... wann ist die auktion eigentlich beendet? wenn wir bei 961€ sind?

+-----+
|18,-€|
+--+--+
...|
.:roll:|


----------



## Data2 (20 Juli 2008)

*Vielen Dank*

Vielen Dank, das man hier verarscht wird. Richtig, ich habe einen Fehler gemacht, denn das Angebot war ursprünglich für EBay gedacht und ich habe den Text nicht verändert. Ein Bekannter gab mir den Tipp, es mal im "SPS" Forum zu versuchen, was ich hiermit bereue.
Gut, ich weiß nicht was das Zeug heute noch Wert ist und war wohl ein wenig hochgestochen. Ich schrieb auch, das ich bereits mehrere Jahre aus dem "S5" programmieren raus bin. Meine Interessen sind auf dem Gebiet der Elektronik angesiedelt, wo die "SPS" für mich reichlich uninteressant ist und so komme ich nicht dazu eine "SPS" einzusetzen. Sollte es dennoch für kleinere Steuerungen von Nöten sein, so greife ich entweder zur "EASY" von KLÖMÖ oder die LOGO. Den Aufwand den ich früher mit einer "SPS" bewerkstelligen müsste, sind vorbei, da ich wie ich bereits sagte, bei meinem Job eine "SPS" nicht unbedingt notwendig ist. Und schon gar nicht eine veraltete "S5", da es hier nur sehr schlecht Teile(Module) gibt. Und wenn ja, es horrend teuer ist. Da wäre es sinnvoll mit "S7" zu arbeiten.


----------



## vierlagig (20 Juli 2008)

Data2 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, das man hier verarscht wird.



wird man das? wir handeln grad einen preis aus - wo ist dein problem


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 Juli 2008)

Data2 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, das man hier verarscht wird ...


 
Du bist ganz sicher nicht verarscht worden ... Ich denke, dass jeder der Bietenden zu seinem Angebot stehen würde. Allerdings hast du auch ganz bestimmt dem Einen oder Anderen auf diese Weise etwas Spass bereitet ...
Fakt ist aber nunmal - die S5 ist nicht mehr viel wert und ein 18 Jahre altes PG auch nicht ... Im Gegenteil haben wahrscheinlich die Meißten im Lager noch so ihre Schätzchen herumliegen - so ist es jedenfalls bei uns ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## vierlagig (20 Juli 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber nunmal - die S6 ist nicht mehr viel wert



die schon, aber die S5 nicht mehr


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 Juli 2008)

@4L: Danke für den Hinweis ...

@Data2: Nachsatz: mir wäre das Ganze übrigens keine 18 € wert ... Vielleicht nimmst du das Angebot ja doch noch an ... oder wartest, ob sich noch mehr (???) ergibt ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Juli 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> da hat die zaubertinte zugeschlagen *ACK* ...aber es macht irgendwie doch spaß... wann ist die auktion eigentlich beendet? wenn wir bei 961€ sind?
> 
> +-----+
> |18,-€|
> ...


 

18 Euro.... ne das zuviel.Ich bin raus... vor allem weil ja noch 943 Euro Versandkosten draufkommen 

@data2
Nun lass uns doch unseren Sonntagsspaß. Morgen geht der Hype ja wieder los


----------



## vierlagig (20 Juli 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> 18 Euro.... ne das zuviel.Ich bin raus... vor allem weil ja noch 943 Euro Versandkosten draufkommen



ich ging von 6,90 aus  ...also für 18 und 6,90 versand nehm ich das paket und mach meine weihnachtsbaumbeleuchtung damit


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Juli 2008)

Data2 schrieb:


> ...... Ich verkaufe an den Meistbietenden. Die Portokosten gehen zu Lasten des Käufers........
> *ROFL*


 
@VL
Jetzt weißt du auch warum er so lacht.....


----------



## august123 (20 Juli 2008)

hmm, also falls du die Module noch verkaufst, ich habe Interesse (S5 Bastler).
Melde dich.


----------



## vierlagig (20 Juli 2008)

august123 schrieb:


> hmm, also falls du die Module noch verkaufst, ich habe Interesse (S5 Bastler).
> Melde dich.



und was ist mit meinem interesse? erst bieten, dann abfassen!


----------



## Data2 (21 Juli 2008)

*Betrifft: Verkauf PG730 und noch mehr. . .*



vierlagig schrieb:


> und was ist mit meinem interesse? erst bieten, dann abfassen!


 
Den Verkauf (PG730 und noch mehr. . . )meines Programmiergerätes, sowie diverse Module ziehe ich hiermit zurück,  die Teile stehen absofort nicht mehr zum Verkauf.


----------



## Data2 (21 Juli 2008)

Fein, wenn ich Dich wenigstens erheitern konnte. Scheinbar gibt es ohl nicht viel zulachen bei Euch.



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Du bist ganz sicher nicht verarscht worden ... Ich denke, dass jeder der Bietenden zu seinem Angebot stehen würde. Allerdings hast du auch ganz bestimmt dem Einen oder Anderen auf diese Weise etwas Spass bereitet ...
> Fakt ist aber nunmal - die S5 ist nicht mehr viel wert und ein 18 Jahre altes PG auch nicht ... Im Gegenteil haben wahrscheinlich die Meißten im Lager noch so ihre Schätzchen herumliegen - so ist es jedenfalls bei uns ...
> 
> Gruß
> LL


----------



## vierlagig (21 Juli 2008)

Data2 schrieb:


> Fein, wenn ich Dich wenigstens erheitern konnte. Scheinbar gibt es wohl nicht viel zulachen bei Euch.



und wenn wir mal lachen müssen, machen wir es wie HDD und gehen in keller ...


----------



## Würgenippel (21 Juli 2008)

*Biete PG 730 und mehr*

Ihr habt  Data 2 ganz schön ausgezogen Jungs.
Das ging ein bisschen zu weit, finde ich.
Aber in der Gruppe sind auch die schwächsten sehr stark.
So, nun könnt Ihr über mich herfallen.
Viel Spasssss


----------



## Ralle (21 Juli 2008)

fkremer schrieb:


> Ihr habt  Data 2 ganz schön ausgezogen Jungs.
> Das ging ein bisschen zu weit, finde ich.
> Aber in der Gruppe sind auch die schwächsten sehr stark.
> So, nun könnt Ihr über mich herfallen.
> Viel Spasssss



Na, nu mach mal halblang, sowas Empfindliches wie Data2 und dich haben wir ja selten . Data2 wurde werder beschimpft noch sonst irgenwie beleidigt, aber immerhin etwas in die Realität, bezüglich seiner Preisvorstellungen, zurückgeholt. Und ausgezogen wurde er nun wirklich nicht, dann wär hier mehr los, garantiert.


----------



## august123 (21 Juli 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und was ist mit meinem interesse? erst bieten, dann abfassen!



??



Data2 schrieb:


> Den Verkauf (PG730 und noch mehr. . . )meines Programmiergerätes, sowie diverse Module ziehe ich hiermit zurück,  die Teile stehen absofort nicht mehr zum Verkauf.



schade.


----------



## vierlagig (21 Juli 2008)

august123 schrieb:


> ??



mehr als 18,-€?


----------



## august123 (21 Juli 2008)

wo liegt euer Problem? ich habe lediglich gefragt, ob das Zeug noch zu haben ist, nachdem sein letzter Post nicht danach geklungen hat.
Wieso soll ich dann gleich schwachsinnige Gebote abgeben?


----------



## vierlagig (21 Juli 2008)

weil er sagte, er verkauft an den meistbietenden?


----------



## gravieren (21 Juli 2008)

Biete 55 Euro


Bin ich jetzt der Meistbietende   ?


----------



## Markus (21 Juli 2008)

wie geil ist das denn! *ROFL*

@data2
nun sei nicht so, ich finde es auch witzing und verstehe nicht warum du sauer bist... 


@alle
also bei ebay entscheidet die uhr wann die autktion vorbei ist, in einem diktatorisch organisiertem sps-forum entscheidet sowas der tyranische admin - also ich!


--> 67,00€

so und jetzt weiter...


----------



## gravieren (21 Juli 2008)

> wie geil ist das denn! *ROFL*


GEIZ ist geil.

-->  69,80 Euro


----------



## august123 (21 Juli 2008)

80,53€
so und nun weiter!


----------



## gravieren (21 Juli 2008)

--> 85 Euro


Wann ist "Ende"   *ROFL*


----------



## zotos (21 Juli 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> @alle
> also bei ebay entscheidet die uhr wann die autktion vorbei ist, in einem diktatorisch organisiertem sps-forum entscheidet sowas der tyranische admin - also ich!



Ebay verdient doch bei jedem Geschäft das darüber läuft mit... den Rest überlasse ich Deiner Phantasie ;o)


----------



## jabba (22 Juli 2008)

gravieren schrieb:


> --> 85 Euro
> 
> 
> Wann ist "Ende" *ROFL*


 

85,50€

EEENNNDEEE

Ich habe gewonnen,

Drei zwei ein MEINS

War ja kein Ende angegeben, also sage ich Ende am 22.7.2008 18:41


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Juli 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> 85,50€
> 
> EEENNNDEEE
> 
> ...


 

Seit wann bist DU den der Admin ???????????????????? *ROFL*


----------



## Solaris (22 Juli 2008)

Data2 hat doch sein Versteigerungsangebot zurückgezogen, jetzt will er nur noch verschenken!


----------



## Würgenippel (24 Juli 2008)

*PG 730 und noch mehr*

Letzter bin ich. Ich habe zwar nicht geboten, habe das Gerät aber im Büro abgestellt.
Schönes Stück mit allem Drum und Dran.
Also die Show ist vorbei.

An Markus : Was ist mit dem Würgenippel ?????????????


----------

